# fully fertile ~ sangha



## *pen* (Jun 3, 2008)

hi ~

i came upon this book today: 'fully fertile' (see http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fully-Fertile-12-Week-Optimal-Fertility/dp/1844091244/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1212607269&sr=8-1) and i'm quite excited.

it suggests, in the introduction, it would be great to create a _sangha _ to work through the programme with. 
and sangha translates to: "a group of like-minded people sharing a similar intention"
i really liked the sound of that and wondered whether there might be anyone here that would be interested.

my disclaimer is that i am {very} new on this journey and i haven't read the book yet (i only bought it today!) 
but i am inspired by the beginning i have read, and think it could be an interesting exlporation.

anyone up for it?

/links


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi pen,

That sounds perfect for FF!! I think this post might be better in another place, so it's not just the Oxfordshire girls who read it.  I'm sure a lovely Mod will be along soon to help us out   

xx Clare


----------

